# curly film



## snark (May 10, 2015)

Every now and again I get a roll of 35mm film that curls up like a spring when I take it out of the cassette.  This morning I processed a roll that was only half exposed so one half curled one way, the other half the other way.  I had to hang it with a weight on the end and let it straighten it out before I could get it loaded on the reel.

Why does it do this?


----------



## 480sparky (May 10, 2015)

It's been curled up long enough it starts to want to stay curled up. The part that had been exposed might have been curled up on the opposite direction when on the take-up spool in the camera.


----------



## snark (May 26, 2015)

480sparky said:


> It's been curled up long enough it starts to want to stay curled up. The part that had been exposed might have been curled up on the opposite direction when on the take-up spool in the camera.



That makes sense.  Come to think of it, this roll was in my "toss it in the car and take it along just in case you see something interesting" camera, and I'll bet it was half exposed for months.  Which confirms your observation about the take-up spool.  

Thanks.


----------

